#  >  > Business, Marketing, Advertising, Finance >  >  > Business Management & Administration >  >  > General Business >  >  What are the ways to get new customers for your small business?

## Bhavya

There is no doubt that the customer base is the lifeblood of a business. A constant flow of new customers lets your business grow and you can fulfil your dream for the company. Do you know the best ways to get new customers for your small business?

----------


## Kyle Arnold

the best way is when you have a good service , a hight quality , and your customers bring you more and more . Make discounts , promotions , give smth for free sometimes )

----------


## Bhavya

> the best way is when you have a good service , a hight quality , and your customers bring you more and more . Make discounts , promotions , give smth for free sometimes )


Kyle Arnold, Nice tips, Thanks for sharing them.

----------

